# Unitronic Port Flashing for 2016 Golf R/S3 *Now Available!*



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® is pleased to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the 2016 “locked” ECU’s* found in the VW Golf R, Audi S3 and Audi TTS.

Unitronic has precisely re-calibrated the engine control unit (ECU) to deliver maximum performance while ensuring complete OEM-like reliability and driveability from Volkswagen’s latest generation of the turbocharged four cylinder 2.0-liter TSI engine found in the MQB chassis. Unitronic’s Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-2 port and is UniConnect+ compatible. Within minutes you’ll be enjoying a total night-and-day driving experience.










UniConnect+ is Unitronic’s End-User Programming and Diagnostic Interface, which gives its Clients the freedom to flash their Engine Control Unit (ECU) and their Transmission Control Unit (TCU) from the comfort of their home or garage. It is no longer necessary to schedule an appointment at an Authorized Unitronic Dealer to have your performance software installed, removed, upgraded or reflashed. UniConnect+ empowers its Unitronic Performance Software Clients with the freedom to tune their vehicle at their will.

*Applications*
MK7 VW® Golf R
8V Audi® S3
MK3 Audi TTS®

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!



*Subject to ecu box code availability.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

How do I order a UniConnect+ so I can flash from home? It's not clear on your website.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

caj1 said:


> How do I order a UniConnect+ so I can flash from home? It's not clear on your website.


UniConnet+ can be ordered through our Authorized Dealer Network. Most all of our Authorized Dealers offer shipping options, as well!


----------

